# Diana Staehly 16x



## walme (10 Nov. 2009)

Diana Staehly (* 31. Oktober 1977 in Köln) ist eine deutsche Schauspielerin.
Werdegang
Ihre Ausbildung begann 1997, als sie zunächst privaten Schauspielunterricht nahm. Im Jahr 2000 wurde sie im Hollywood Acting Workshop in Köln ausgebildet. 2001 ging Staehly nach New York und lernte am Lee Strasberg Theatre Institute.
Durch ihr Hobby kam sie zur werktäglich ausgestrahlten RTL-Serie Unter uns, als die Casting-Agentur für die Serie eine tanzbegabte Schauspielerin suchte. Von 1997 bis 2000 spielte sie in der Seifenoper den Charakter Susanne ‚Sue‘ Sommerfeld. Von 2001 bis 2006 hatte sie eine Rolle in der Serie Die Anrheiner und seit 2004 wirkt sie in der Comedy-Serie Stromberg als Tanja Seifert mit. Seit 2007 spielt sie in der ZDF-Serie Die Rosenheim-Cops mit.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------





























]

 

 

 



​


----------



## Buterfly (10 Nov. 2009)

Besten Dank für den Mix


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für den tollen Mix der süßen Diana


----------



## hobbit (12 Nov. 2009)

bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Hercules2008 (12 Nov. 2009)

:thx: für die schönen Bilder


----------



## version1 (17 Dez. 2009)

dankö


----------



## GrafZahl (17 Dez. 2009)

Super ! Sehr sexy Bilder ...


----------



## MPFan (9 Jan. 2010)

Ich finde Diana göttlich!!! Ein großes Dankeschön!!


----------



## steven-porn (19 Dez. 2010)

Schöne Bilder von einer schönen Frau, Danke.


----------



## Nordic (19 Dez. 2010)

Hübsches Mädel!! Danke


----------



## Rumpelmucke (19 Dez. 2010)

Thüth


----------



## mark lutz (19 Dez. 2010)

netter mix danke dir


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

:thx::thx: für Diana :thumbup:


----------



## schlueterfan90 (16 Jan. 2011)

Die Frau ist der Hammer...


----------



## dooley12 (29 Feb. 2012)

die is heiss


----------



## teenfreak (29 Feb. 2012)

Lecker


----------



## wangolf (21 März 2012)

Da bekommt man Lust auf mehr


----------



## Officer (29 März 2012)

danke für die sexy diana.
könnte ruhig maln bisschen mehr zeigen die hübsche


----------



## lokalverbot (13 Apr. 2012)

:thumbup:


walme schrieb:


> Diana Staehly (* 31. Oktober 1977 in Köln) ist eine deutsche Schauspielerin.
> Werdegang
> Ihre Ausbildung begann 1997, als sie zunächst privaten Schauspielunterricht nahm. Im Jahr 2000 wurde sie im Hollywood Acting Workshop in Köln ausgebildet. 2001 ging Staehly nach New York und lernte am Lee Strasberg Theatre Institute.
> Durch ihr Hobby kam sie zur werktäglich ausgestrahlten RTL-Serie Unter uns, als die Casting-Agentur für die Serie eine tanzbegabte Schauspielerin suchte. Von 1997 bis 2000 spielte sie in der Seifenoper den Charakter Susanne ‚Sue‘ Sommerfeld. Von 2001 bis 2006 hatte sie eine Rolle in der Serie Die Anrheiner und seit 2004 wirkt sie in der Comedy-Serie Stromberg als Tanja Seifert mit. Seit 2007 spielt sie in der ZDF-Serie Die Rosenheim-Cops mit.
> ...


----------



## subhunter121 (14 Apr. 2012)

schöne frau ,Danke dafür


----------



## moni (26 Aug. 2012)

tolle Fotos, vielen Dank dafür :thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Aug. 2012)

Diana ist eine Traumfrau.


----------



## Alrik78 (30 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## trinity12 (30 Sep. 2012)

ach ja, die hübsche Komissarin^^


----------



## trashcan (1 Okt. 2012)

Einfach sexy


----------



## Baloo123 (10 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Pics - die Frau hat eine echt sexy Ausstrahlung, selbst wenn sie in den RCops schlechte Nachrichten weiter geben muss ....


----------



## firrikash (12 Okt. 2012)

Sehr hübsch. Danke!


----------



## Pepan (12 Okt. 2012)

Auch eine Schmucke, Danke.


----------



## snuser (1 Nov. 2012)

Super Frau, Danke!


----------



## scout (1 Nov. 2012)

süsse Maus :thx:


----------



## clayshaw (6 Nov. 2012)

DER Grund um stromberg zu gucken ;-) thx


----------



## gundilie (7 Nov. 2012)

Supertolle Frau.
Thx


----------



## defire (8 Nov. 2012)

nettes mädel


----------



## customsys (23 Nov. 2012)

Tolle Frau mit super Beinen, die sie hier leider nicht zeigt


----------



## Damokles20 (23 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank! Lieder viel zu selten zu sehen.


----------



## Reddragon 123 (2 Jan. 2013)

Bitte mehr davon,echt eine super Frau!!!


----------



## jakeblues (2 Jan. 2013)

so eine sexy frau , aber sooooooo wenig bilder


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2013)

sie hat was :thumbup:


----------



## masterman88 (15 Jan. 2013)

Sehr attraktiv!


----------



## hans2000 (20 Jan. 2013)

toller mix.


----------



## mrbee (4 Feb. 2013)

Tolles Mädchen,danke!


----------



## RimoHino (21 Apr. 2013)

Vielen Dank! Sehr hübsche Frau


----------



## TVmanie (9 Mai 2013)

Die "sexy Hexy" aus der Schadensregulierung.


----------



## 2easy (12 Mai 2013)

wirklich hüsch


----------



## Lola brennt (12 Mai 2013)

Natürliche Schönheit ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!


----------



## nighty89 (9 Juli 2013)

heisse frau!


----------



## taragorm (17 Juli 2013)

Sie gefällt mir sehr, fand sie auch bei Stromberg sehr ansprechend.


----------



## gekko (22 Okt. 2013)

diese frau ist zum verlieben


----------



## bwv1080 (1 Jan. 2014)

wow, schöne frau, danke!


----------



## StylesJay (16 März 2014)

Dankefön


----------



## Stunna (17 März 2014)

klasse! danke dafür!


----------



## Barnabas Bauer (23 März 2014)

super Bilder, Danke


----------



## pilsbierlupenmann (28 Apr. 2014)

schöne bilder, danke


----------



## CN4884 (10 Mai 2014)

Vielen dank - tolle Bilder von Diana!


----------



## salgado (10 Mai 2014)

Danke für Diana


----------



## Hanss (2 Aug. 2014)

schöne Frau


----------



## dooley12 (14 Sep. 2014)

heisse frau.super pix


----------



## ATandT (3 Feb. 2015)

Daaaankkkkeeeee


----------



## rachelkg (7 Feb. 2015)

danke für diana


----------



## spoxx7 (28 Juni 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dooley12 (6 Sep. 2015)

immer wieder schön. danke


----------



## Chrissy001 (12 Mai 2016)

Danke für die hübsche Diana.


----------



## roliri (16 Sep. 2016)

walme schrieb:


> Diana Staehly (* 31. Oktober 1977 in Köln) ist eine deutsche Schauspielerin.
> Werdegang
> Ihre Ausbildung begann 1997, als sie zunächst privaten Schauspielunterricht nahm. Im Jahr 2000 wurde sie im Hollywood Acting Workshop in Köln ausgebildet. 2001 ging Staehly nach New York und lernte am Lee Strasberg Theatre Institute.
> Durch ihr Hobby kam sie zur werktäglich ausgestrahlten RTL-Serie Unter uns, als die Casting-Agentur für die Serie eine tanzbegabte Schauspielerin suchte. Von 1997 bis 2000 spielte sie in der Seifenoper den Charakter Susanne ‚Sue‘ Sommerfeld. Von 2001 bis 2006 hatte sie eine Rolle in der Serie Die Anrheiner und seit 2004 wirkt sie in der Comedy-Serie Stromberg als Tanja Seifert mit. Seit 2007 spielt sie in der ZDF-Serie Die Rosenheim-Cops mit.
> ...



sehr gut gemacht.danke


----------



## baldur1981 (3 Juni 2022)

tolle Fotos. Vielen Dank. 
ich kann mich erinnern, dass sie früher in "Unter Uns" oft Nylons trug. wo könnte ich Bilder davon herbekommen?


----------



## 1fcn (23 Aug. 2022)

Schade dass sie so prüde ist


----------

